# Blocked sink.



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

Our latest question is what solution can we put in our sink to clear a possible food blockage? I presume bleach based products are not advisable i.e. Mr Muscle drain cleaner? Thanks for your help. tony and debbie.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

best bets are hot water and/or kitchen plunger


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be careful with the sink plunger. The connections in the water system of a motorhome are not as robust as at home and you don't want to blow joints apart.

WARM water and a dose of biological washing powder washed down the sink will digest away greasy deposits and keep your waste water tank clean as well.

If this fails then you can take the system apart and get at the blockage that way.

If it is a slow draining sink then you might have an air lock; try opening the waste water tank ( with a bucket underneath) and then flushing water through the sink.

There was a thread on this subject quite recently.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=62323

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Drop in a peanut, followed by some molten milk chocolate.

It comes out a Treat!! Bomm! Boom!.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Drop in a peanut, followed by some molten milk chocolate.


AAAHHHHH!!! Take this man away....where does he get them from ?

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Coca cola,it cleans anything!!









and before any one else joins in 'Things go better with Coke'


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

a pot of activia yoghurt, apparently helps food along. :lol: 
sorry couldn't help it.
seriously though, mr muscle should be ok as plastic pipes the same as in the house, alternatively a flexible wire (sink unblocker) with handle.

simon


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't talk to my wife about clearing a blocked MH drain !
On our trip last weekend the sink drain blocked up
No Problem says I
Got the plunger out yesterday, Pumping merrily away thinking No Prob have it done in a jiff
Then SWMBO says whats that noise coming from the gas hob?
Lifted the cover and OMG !!!!
I forgot about the drain hole that our Hymer has on the hob
There,s me pumping away and a great mass of unspeakable gunge coming up through the pug hole 
It took me hours to clean up inside the drawers and cupboards.
I have been in purgatory since   
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could try a suppository always clears me out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------

